# Looking for a sponge filter.



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im looking for a good working sponge filter. I'd like to pay less than $10 and it has to have a small current cuz itll be in my betta tank. Im looking at this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-Fi...694?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230f7ae166
and I have 2 questions about it; How would I change the cartridge?? Would I just buy a new filter (and thats why they are cheap)? And do these kind work good?
Thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that will be fine for your betta tank...i have sold a few hundred of them...those are not cartridges...they are sponges..just slide them off the tubes and squeeze them out....they should last for years...i have some that are 6-8 years old and still in pretty good shape..
and a little current in your betta tank won't hurt a thing...


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh thats awesome!!
Do they work good though???
edit: Would it be okay to just switch out the filters or should I put the new filter with the old one and then take the old one out in like a week to keep the bacteria?? I also have beneficial bacteria and i can put that in the tank when I get the new filter.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

leave the old filter in for 2-3 weeks then pull it..


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Would it do the job in my 5 gallon? Right now my 5 gallon is really dirty and I have been keeping up on water changes, its just that my filter doesnt really do anything....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Adding a sponge filter never hurts. You need to squeeze it out regularly, but its pretty easy.


----------

